# New Husky Electric Jack Failure



## booze123 (Jun 29, 2010)

Today I experienced a momentary disfunctioning Jack. This is the 4500lb jack and is about a week old.
I was right in the middle of re-adjusting my WD set up, and had just put all the tongue weight on the ball, the jack leg lifted about 1/4" off the ground then stoped. The light was working, new battery full of charge, all it did was make a click noise when I tried to power up or down. I was very upset, Sunday Holiday, what the heck am I going to do till Tuesday. No idea how to manually over-ride the power jack.

So I started trying to pull the rubber gaskets off the unit. There was one at the base of the motor head 1/2"x2". It came out and found a little slide lever inside, it didn't move much, maybe an 1/8", I hit the switch and it started working again. "go figure". Anyone know what was happening? I am going camping next week and fearful it will happen again, but maybe my poking around on it didn't really do anything.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I'm not really familiar with the Husky jack, but there should be a manual override. Our Atwood had a keyed brass socket on the front, and came with a small crank handle that would fit into the socket to manually crank the jack up and down. I'm guessing your Husky must have something similar.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Red Beard (Feb 13, 2010)

Possible thermal breaker....when it gets "hot" the thermal breaker kicks out and once it cools the connection is restored. This prevents damage to the motor. 
Pretty common in motor applications, can't say for sure that this unit has one but wouldn't surprise me. 
You were probably raising and lowering the TT in rapid secession causing the motor to heat up.
You may never have another problem with it. However I would double check the ground wire. If the ground is weak this can cause a high resistance which causes heat. Grind off the paint under the grounding screw and then place the screw with ground wire under it. Then you can paint over the top to prevent rust. 
FYI- poor grounds are a VERY common problem when it comes to electrical issues.


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

We also had intermittent problems w/our elec. jack that turned out to be the grounding issue.

As built, the ground of the motor is to the frame of the jack. The frame tube is bolted (mounted) to the TT frame and that is supposed to do it.

We tried the grind-off-the-paint and other tricks, but the solution was to take a #14 white wire, crimp a ring to one end, and put the ring under one of the three bolt and washer mounts for the jack. Then we ran the white wire directly to the Minus terminal on the battery.

We now have a solid ground, and it works fine. AND the jack will work even when the battery disconnect is open, i.e., the batts are disconnected.


----------

